# Talk me out of an AXE FX II XL



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I use a Marshall HJS and absolutely love it. Took a while and some tweaking but it's there. Problem is I'm a tweaker, I love trying new gear and especially new amps. While I make a pretty decent living I certainly can't go around dropping thousands testing every amp ever made. Enter the Axe. I'd have to sell my JVM to snag it but maybe this is what I need to fulfill my needs? The guy has the unit and a GCPro for around a couple K, which is close to what I'd get for the Marshall, I'd probably have to add 2-3 hundy. I'd have to then buy an amp or a couple powered FRFR's, but I should be set then?? Yes?? No?? Any thoughts?? I'm torn.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Have you ever tried going digital/direct before? It is a whole new animal if you aren't used to it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2015)

pat6969 said:


> I use a Marshall HJS and absolutely love it. Took a while and some tweaking but it's there. Problem is I'm a tweaker, I love trying new gear and especially new amps.


Well kid, I've got news for you then: the Axe-Fx is a tweaker's delight. You don't _have_ to tweak, but if you _want_ to tweak it's as close as you can get to modifying amp internals without actually picking up a soldering iron.



> While I make a pretty decent living I certainly can't go around dropping thousands testing every amp ever made. Enter the Axe. I'd have to sell my JVM to snag it but maybe this is what I need to fulfill my needs? The guy has the unit and a GCPro for around a couple K, which is close to what I'd get for the Marshall, I'd probably have to add 2-3 hundy. I'd have to then buy an amp or a couple powered FRFR's, but I should be set then?? Yes?? No?? Any thoughts?? I'm torn.


A _couple_ of decent FRFR speakers is going to be closer to $1k. Say some low end Yorkville's or a pair of EVLX112s. Better would be a pair of Atomic CLRs but then you're up to $2k. If you can only afford a few hundred more, get a _single_ decent FRFR -- IMO you'll be happier than if you had a stereo and shitty FRFR.

Happy to answer any questions, pass along clips, or whatever. Lots of Axe-Fx II experience.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey iaresee, he wants you to talk him "out" of it.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

jbealsmusic said:


> Have you ever tried going digital/direct before? It is a whole new animal if you aren't used to it.


No, I've never tried going full bore digital. In my 46 years on this earth it's been tubes every step of the way.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

pat6969 said:


> I use a Marshall HJS and absolutely love it. Took a while and some tweaking but it's there. Problem is I'm a tweaker, I love trying new gear and especially new amps. While I make a pretty decent living I certainly can't go around dropping thousands testing every amp ever made. Enter the Axe. I'd have to sell my JVM to snag it but maybe this is what I need to fulfill my needs? The guy has the unit and a GCPro for around a couple K, which is close to what I'd get for the Marshall, I'd probably have to add 2-3 hundy. I'd have to then buy an amp or a couple powered FRFR's, but I should be set then?? Yes?? No?? Any thoughts?? I'm torn.


This might work:

Only get the Axe, if you can afford to get it AND keep your current rig. 

You don't want to sell what you consider to be "there", because if you do, and_ then _get rid of the Axe, you'll be hunting down your current tone again. What happens if you buy another HJS, but '_it's just not the same_'? Nothing worse - I've been there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Get a used ultra first maybe?

The thing is, everyone expects "in the room" tone but what I keep reading is it sounds like X amp mic'd. Once you get used to that aspect, you're set.

Ive noodled on two fractal units (standard and 2xl) and both have been awesome.

What about the standalone amp unit for less, or do you use fx a lot?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> Hey iaresee, he wants you to talk him "out" of it.


Never gonna happen


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

adcandour said:


> This might work:
> 
> Only get the Axe, if you can afford to get it AND keep your current rig.
> 
> You don't want to sell what you consider to be "there", because if you do, and_ then _get rid of the Axe, you'll be hunting down your current tone again. What happens if you buy another HJS, but '_it's just not the same_'? Nothing worse - I've been there.


Thanks for the replies guys. Maybe I'll try it out first and see what it's like, I've been flirting with the idea of an Axe for a while. I don't think I could sell the Marshall anyway, took a while to find the sound I was looking for. Maybe I'll just snag a 11R to suppress the gas and see where that leads.


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

I've never used that system but I've used several other digital setups. I highly recommend the advice to keep what you have and try to test drive the digital before selling your equipment off. 

I've found like most things it is really subjective. I know guys that love digital and I know guys that only use a tube amp and a TubeScreamer and a couple of other pedals. Personally I see advantages to each but it comes down to what suits you and how, what and where you play.

For me my digital stuff gets used here and there but mostly collects dust while my amp and pedals are constantly being used. I find the digital is nice for recording and low stage volume, through the mixing board when playing a variety of genres. My analog stuff never lets me down even when the sound guy does, but it does tend to be louder and it's sometimes difficult to nail a huge variety of sounds without having a huge rig. 

Try it before committing. You might love it, or you might miss what you have.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Try S Gear on you computer first. Cheap, easy to use, and first rate modelling.

TG


----------



## jjpinpin (Aug 5, 2009)

Pat I'm in the same boat as you, but I'm leaning toward the Kemper actually. I have a lot of nice pedals, many I've purchased off this site. As I mostly play at home, tube amps just aren't practical, I have an elevenrack that's OK, but I want something that feels more like the real thing. Between the AxeFX and the Kemper, I think the AxeFX has the edge with FX, and with the new firmware it's now quite close to the Kemper in terms of amp tone, but I've scoured the net and listened to tons of amp profiles that sound amazing, and I think I'm sold on the Kemper. I think I will buy the non-powered version and buy one FRFR to start, and then get a second one. The Kemper is supposed to take pedals amazingly well. Now I just need to unload a few things. I won't sell my new Mark V 25 yet, but when I get the Kemper and profile the Mark V, if I can't tell the difference I will sell the Mark V. Good luck to you.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Best way to talk you out of an Axe is to go and try a Kemper ;-)

Apologies to the Axe folks :smile-new:


jjpinpin said:


> Pat I'm in the same boat as you, but I'm leaning toward the Kemper actually. I have a lot of nice pedals, many I've purchased off this site. As I mostly play at home, tube amps just aren't practical, I have an elevenrack that's OK, but I want something that feels more like the real thing. Between the AxeFX and the Kemper, I think the AxeFX has the edge with FX, and with the new firmware it's now quite close to the Kemper in terms of amp tone, but I've scoured the net and listened to tons of amp profiles that sound amazing, and I think I'm sold on the Kemper. I think I will buy the non-powered version and buy one FRFR to start, and then get a second one. The Kemper is supposed to take pedals amazingly well. Now I just need to unload a few things. I won't sell my new Mark V 25 yet, but when I get the Kemper and profile the Mark V, if I can't tell the difference I will sell the Mark V. Good luck to you.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Gizmo said:


> Best way to talk you out of an Axe is to go and try a Kemper ;-)
> 
> Apologies to the Axe folks :smile-new:


lol Oh no. It's the gear page all over again!


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

What's "The Gear Page" :congratulatory:


jbealsmusic said:


> lol Oh no. It's the gear page all over again!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Gizmo said:


> What's "The Gear Page" :congratulatory:


A place with some info amongst measuring contests and bragging rights. Also has some ridiculous gear for sale.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

pat6969 said:


> I use a Marshall HJS and absolutely love it. Took a while and some tweaking but it's there. Problem is I'm a tweaker, I love trying new gear and especially new amps. While I make a pretty decent living I certainly can't go around dropping thousands testing every amp ever made. Enter the Axe. I'd have to sell my JVM to snag it but maybe this is what I need to fulfill my needs? The guy has the unit and a GCPro for around a couple K, which is close to what I'd get for the Marshall, I'd probably have to add 2-3 hundy. I'd have to then buy an amp or a couple powered FRFR's, but I should be set then?? Yes?? No?? Any thoughts?? I'm torn.


I'm not a tweaker and enjoy the AXE a lot. I owned the original AXE Standard quite a while back and sold that rig and then a few years ago purchased the AXE FX II. I just recently received an Atomic CLR Wedge and it is astounding how the digital realm has progressed. The CLR is pushing air and more "amp" like than anything I've experienced. I A/B'd a Matchless setting on my AXE to my real Matchless and....I can't say that the AXE sounds exactly like the Matchless but has the feel and bottom line: it sounds great. I'm so impressed with the CLR/AXE combo that I purchased the floorboard yesterday. 

My only suggestion is don't sell your amp. Save up your pennies for the AXE and you will have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

There are always AXE fx forsale on the Gear Page


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I spent the evening uploading the new software version 18.06 and updating a bank of presets which a friend sent me…..it's unreal. It sounds incredible. I went through 127 presets to choose a few that i really liked and my list had over 30 presets with excellent to killer tones. The other ones are not too shabby either just personal preference. The master of the CLR Wedge was only on 2.5 and pushing enough air.

wow. seriously.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2015)

Alex Dann said:


> I spent the evening uploading the new software version 18.06 and updating a bank of presets which a friend sent me…..it's unreal. It sounds incredible. I went through 127 presets to choose a few that i really liked and my list had over 30 presets with excellent to killer tones. The other ones are not too shabby either just personal preference. The master of the CLR Wedge was only on 2.5 and pushing enough air.
> 
> wow. seriously.


I feel like I can't talk it up much these days because no one believes me any more...but yea, it's this amazing.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I feel like I can't talk it up much these days because no one believes me any more...but yea, it's this amazing.


I'm amazed at how Fractal can continue raising the bar without any hardware upgrades(?) - I've had my AXE FX II since 2012 and it sounded great, phenomenal for recording but now….it's a different machine (but it really isn't…) - I was told that the owner of Fractal, Cliff, is super driven to better the unit. I don't think i will sell my Matchless as i've had it for a while, but i was pretty taken back this evening by the tones i was getting out of a couple black boxes!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2015)

Alex Dann said:


> I'm amazed at how Fractal can continue raising the bar without any hardware upgrades(?) - I've had my AXE FX II since 2012 and it sounded great, phenomenal for recording but now….it's a different machine (but it really isn't…) - I was told that the owner of Fractal, Cliff, is super driven to better the unit. I don't think i will sell my Matchless as i've had it for a while, but i was pretty taken back this evening by the tones i was getting out of a couple black boxes!


Would you believe I'm playing a beta tonight that's got a few more changes that sound even better? I kind of thought Cliff was done -- but he surprised us on Monday with some more stuff. It's going to be cool.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Anybody interested in the new FX8 MULTI-EFFECTS BOARD.. COMING SOON.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Rick31797 said:


> Anybody interested in the new FX8 MULTI-EFFECTS BOARD.. COMING SOON.











Looks interesting but at $1350, it's still a little pricey for me. I'll have to stick with Guitar Rig 5 for now.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Rick31797 said:


> Anybody interested in the new FX8 MULTI-EFFECTS BOARD.. COMING SOON.


lol The FX8 been "coming soon" for about a year now.

I'll be more interested in the *AX8*, depending on the price and what features are missing. However, knowing them it will be years before it is actually released.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> lol The FX8 been "coming soon" for about a year now.


Starts shipping in two weeks!


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Hi Digital lovers, i begin to consider the digital way for my rig, but here's my dilema; I really need ambient effects in my rig...I'm talking about EHX POG style effect, alot of delays (Tape, dual, digital...), and possibilities to place the volume pedal where i want in the virtual chain effect.... 
For the rest, i know that the cruch, overdrive, distortion and maybe fuzz?? are good in theses units. The most i'm reading, the most i begin to think that the Axe FX is the unit for my need as the 11R seems complete but more basic and the Kemper seems more amp- modulation than effects oriented, but at a total close to $3000 and no possibility to try it at home lile i would like, i want to be lighten! 

Sorry for the thread highjack pat6969!

Phil
Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

corailz said:


> Hi Digital lovers, i begin to consider the digital way for my rig, but here's my dilema; I really need ambient effects in my rig...I'm talking about EHX POG style effect, alot of delays (Tape, dual, digital...), and possibilities to place the volume pedal where i want in the virtual chain effect....
> For the rest, i know that the cruch, overdrive, distortion and maybe fuzz?? are good in theses units. The most i'm reading, the most i begin to think that the Axe FX is the unit for my need as the 11R seems complete but more basic and the Kemper seems more amp- modulation than effects oriented, but at a total close to $3000 and no possibility to try it at home lile i would like, i want to be lighten!
> 
> Sorry for the thread highjack pat6969!
> ...


Fractal pretty much knocks it out of the park in the effects department. They are especially awesome at those big ambient effects. As far as I'm aware, the Axe Fx and Kemper are the only two multi-effects devices that can do polyphonic pitch shifting. But I could be wrong about that. The Fractal has much more advanced routing capabilities and an insane amount of effects. The Kemper has been improving in the effects department but is still not in the same ballpark.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Mine arrives on Friday. Although I only bought the Mark II, no XL.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2015)

corailz said:


> Hi Digital lovers, i begin to consider the digital way for my rig, but here's my dilema; I really need ambient effects in my rig...I'm talking about EHX POG style effect, alot of delays (Tape, dual, digital...), and possibilities to place the volume pedal where i want in the virtual chain effect....


The Axe-Fx's grid is the most flexible digital routing system out there. Bar none. You can put anything anywhere, route in parallel or serial. Multiple outputs. Can't be beat. Even the Eventide's don't have the same flexibility.

Here's a typical patch for me, parallel and serial paths, wet-dry lines:












> For the rest, i know that the cruch, overdrive, distortion and maybe fuzz?? are good in theses units.


Good to stellar depending on the drive model you're using.



> The most i'm reading, the most i begin to think that the Axe FX is the unit for my need as the 11R seems complete but more basic and the Kemper seems more amp- modulation than effects oriented, but at a total close to $3000 and no possibility to try it at home lile i would like, i want to be lighten!


There are plenty of PQ-based AFII owners. Ask on the Fractal forum if someone will let you try their rig maybe?

- - - Updated - - -



jbealsmusic said:


> As far as I'm aware, the Axe Fx and Kemper are the only two multi-effects devices that can do polyphonic pitch shifting. But I could be wrong about that.


They both to polyphonic, but to be perfectly fair, the Kemper has a better pitch shifter. Not by much, but it definitely has the edge. Fractal is continually evolving though, so expect the "leader" position in any category to shift and change over time as the two companies work on their things. Competition is healthy!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

When you go to the AXE fx web sight, the one model is 1999.00 usd... by the time you get shipping and taxes its close to 2400.00 by the time you pay the exchange on the dollar it is..3,000.00 am i reading this right..


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2015)

Rick31797 said:


> When you go to the AXE fx web sight, the one model is 1999.00 usd... by the time you get shipping and taxes its close to 2400.00 by the time you pay the exchange on the dollar it is..3,000.00 am i reading this right..


That the CAD dollar is weak as ever right now? Yes, you're reading that correctly.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bought an 11R to try out the modelling thing. WOW!! Sounds amazing to say the least. Tried it with a Rocktron 300 through a Mesa 2x12, sounds killer. Tried it straight to an EV ZLX15, sounds killer. Can't wait to try it at gig volume through the PA.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Finally got to spend some time setting up my base sound in the Axe-FX. It's a tweed bassman and a vibro-king together with their stock cabinets. very little tweaking of the settings and no deep editing. a little spring and room reverb and that's about it. It's working very well with my drive pedals.

the loop is just the base tone with a bigsky hall reverb on top. the noodling is a timmy and stereo echo from an H9 as well as the aforementioned hall reverb.

[soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/greg-snell/18-may-2015-looped-tele[/soundcloud]


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2015)

exhausted said:


> Finally got to spend some time setting up my base sound in the Axe-FX. It's a tweed bassman and a vibro-king together with their stock cabinets. very little tweaking of the settings and no deep editing. a little spring and room reverb and that's about it. It's working very well with my drive pedals.
> 
> the loop is just the base tone with a bigsky hall reverb on top. the noodling is a timmy and stereo echo from an H9 as well as the aforementioned hall reverb.
> 
> [soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/greg-snell/18-may-2015-looped-tele[/soundcloud]


Greg, that sounds really nice. Great old school amp tones there.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you. My fingers have to get back in the game but this platform works really well for me. I'll have to do a humbucker clip next.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm thinking of taking the big plunge as well... I've listened to youtube demos of some of the clean tones (I mainly play clean/low drive), and I must confess I was really impressed!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2015)

Judas68fr said:


> I'm thinking of taking the big plunge as well... I've listened to youtube demos of some of the clean tones (I mainly play clean/low drive), and I must confess I was really impressed!


Let me fuel your desire:

[soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/iaresee/fw1900-beta-2-bb-pre-drive-model[/soundcloud]


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

I had to jump through some hoops on this app to play those clips but it was worth it. Great guitar sounds and great playing!


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I got a changed to finally try mine through my power amp and 1x12 cabs in stereo tonight. Pretty much just has to turn my cab blocks off and that was it. It translated beautifully to sound in the room.


----------

